# Links To How Some Are Keeping Thier Betta's



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

People, these are Links to Pinterest, and they Are Appalling!! For some who say..Who Cares, they are just Fish!! Need to seriously Be educated..some of these are just a hint of the ways that Betta's are now "Designed" to be fashion accessories, of some sort..

just saw these that were posted by another member so I thought it would be best to show them to all of us here who care enough about how betta's are treated, and maybe how we could help to educate those who are using bettas for thier selfish purposes of just a lil home decor!! :evil:


http://pinterest.com/pin/219128338089602207/:shock:

http://pinterest.com/pin/189151253069794292/:shock:

http://pinterest.com/pin/47358233551631701/:shock:

http://pinterest.com/pin/197736239859304731/ mg:

Please, I urge you to take a look, and post your comments and thoughts on this. I see this as abuse!! and Inhumane, and feel that something should be done..Must be done!!
__________________


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

This is horrible! Especially that candle one! If some wax drops down into the water? xX Dead fish. 

just on a note though, that one purple VT is gorgeous!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking at these just make me so irritated.


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

I saw the most horrible thing at Pet Supplies Plus the other day. A lava lamp style tank that held... 1/3 of a gallon of water. Really people!?! .33 of a gallon?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Erin, yes I saw that one too..It infuriated me to pieces..rrgg!!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I bet most of the people on there who say 'it's just a fish' also say 'it's just a dog/cat/bird'.

Seriously. The world today is infuriating. Can't wait to get my own shop running within the next 2 years and actually get these people educated >.<


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMFG WTF WERE THEY THINKING?!CANDLES?WITH A BETTA?!on a good note that purple was beautiful


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing..yes, that purple one is beautiful..but how long will it survive????, that pisses me off, to take a beautiful (one of a kind) fish that is being treated like a frikin household item..rrrgg


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

ZackyBear said:


> I bet most of the people on there who say 'it's just a fish' also say 'it's just a dog/cat/bird'.
> 
> Seriously. The world today is infuriating. Can't wait to get my own shop running within the next 2 years and actually get these people educated >.<


Unfortunately people say "it's just a fish" all too often.:blueworry:


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I was fuming at the book-ends. I bet whoever uses them would forget about the fish until they're dead.


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

The thought that a live animal is in the section "Craft Ideas"-- that doesn't sound wrong at all, people?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It just shows why some people, actually most people, now a days shouldn't be able to have any pets, not fish or anything. The amount of things they believe is fine is so appalling! I love that some of you guys started to get into it with the last link XD.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup..I noticed that too..Wth?? Using CRAFT Ideas, with a living being?? DIMENTED!!!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I read all comments on these things and I think people are being to harsh. If you are going to post a comment I think it needs to be done in a kind way. Yes they may be abusing the fish, but if to many people yell and scream at them for abusing the fish I don't think it will change anything. I think a different approach is nessesary or all the people who could become betta people will turn against us and just keep on doing what they are doing.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have an account with pintrest, and I agree with Poof on that one. You can't do anything but educate them and if they are ignorant, then they aren't worth the time. We just have to make up for their ignorance by educating others and save more bettas <3


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Neil D said:


> This is horrible! Especially that candle one! If some wax drops down into the water? xX Dead fish.
> 
> just on a note though, that one purple VT is gorgeous!


Its a freaking (wanted to use another word here) crime! Such a beautiful fish being kept in such horrid conditions. But I guess I should give her the benefit of the doubt, the pretty boy looked in good health, and the water was crystal. Maybe she was just doing a photo shoot?

But as a wedding accessory? "Hey I have an Idea! Lets put kittens in a small glass box and have hot wax drip on them for our wedding table scape? No too cruel, well screw it lets just use a fish" :-( Just awful, :vomit:

It makes me fear that people will start putting them in tiny vials to carry around with them as jewelry.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

I have a friend who keeps her five bettas in bowls exactly like that second one. I've tried very nicely to educate her, but she refuses to listen. She thinks I'm a fanatic. She's collecting a shelf of them, wants a rainbow. It aggravates me every time I think about it. She's already had two die from swim bladder. No big deal to her; she just went to Walmart and replaced them :-(


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that purple one is photoshopped. not only do bettas not really come in that shade of purple, but he'd be distorted. >.>;


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Sceven they are doing that too..I posted that pic..seriously in VIALS!!!!! OMG..SICK!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

YES..THEY ARE DOING THIS..


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/pin/142215300703425483/

He has no place to swim!

EDIT: 

http://pinterest.com/pin/233131718180983954/

This is where I stopped looking. Cannot believe this.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

that's funny and bad at the same time...the coffee one i mean...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In the Craft section!!!..not in Pets..CRAFTS!!.betta fish being used as crafts..Omg


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

"I'm SURE ALL FISH have "heaters" and "pumps" in their natural habitat. Your post is pure bull."

Wow, I cannot believe someone actually tried to use that as an argument! My hope in humanity has gone down significantly. :shake:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just a fail. Our tanks can't be at their "natural" 80* without a heater. just wow. Smack that person for me.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Double..no triple smak em fir me!!!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

That coffee one was creative. Personally if they came in 1 gallon containers I would do it. It would be cute, and a betta could live happily in it. Throw in a heater and some live plants and you have a very happy boy. But being they don't come that large it will never happen.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ZackyBear said:


> I bet most of the people on there who say 'it's just a fish' also say 'it's just a dog/cat/bird'.
> 
> Seriously. The world today is infuriating. Can't wait to get my own shop running within the next 2 years and actually get these people educated >.<


thats not true with everyone. imo its more related the the fact you can hold/pet the animal that they'll consider it a pet. i know a few people who have furry pets and dont say its just a cat/dog but are quick to say its just a fish. you'll still have those people that its just a cat or dog regardless.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea, my friend put 3 goldfish in 2 gallons.
I told her to return then cause they're gonna die.
"oh well they were only a dollar"
Do you know how many people give away free kittens?! Can I do whatever I want to those kittens because "oh well it was free"?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^that post needs a [LIKE] button.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't read the comments on the links because they sadden me to the point of having a flare-up. My poor blood pressure can't take it. :frustrated:

I feel that yelling at each other and insulting one another's credibility/intelligence not only fails to resolve a situation, but prevents it from _EVER_ being resolved. If there's anything I've learned in my nearly 25 years, it's that angry people are not open-to-listening people. It's not a contest to see who can be the snottiest or the most "correct." The people in this world need to learn that patience is a valuable virtue that ought to be practiced always. Same goes for respect. Communication skills are sadly lacking in so many people. :-(


----------



## SweetNightmare (Mar 15, 2012)

Erin908 said:


> I saw the most horrible thing at Pet Supplies Plus the other day. A lava lamp style tank that held... 1/3 of a gallon of water. Really people!?! .33 of a gallon?


I'm just going to throw out there that just because we carry something does not mean we have to recommend it. I work at a Pet Supplies Plus, but I never hesitate to tell someone the half gallon cubes and the 'lava lamp' style cup you're talking about are complete junk, unless they just want to put a tiny aquatic plant in it for decoration. ((Which I think those wall hanging betta cubes would be great for, some small low light plant, maybe a couple of shrimp if people are diligent about water changes.)) Usually they end up buying a larger tank or not buying at all. Once I got a lady to buy a ten gallon for her betta! So just because we carry something doesn't mean we have to sell it. Corporate decides what we do and don't carry, but we decide if we're willing to recommend it. I also make sure if someone doesn't ask my opinion before buying, I mention at the register that the betta would be much happier in a bigger tank, and would live longer.

Personally, these tiny 'tanks' sicken me.


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

Olympia, I am sending you all of my internet kudos right now. Every last one. I couldn't have said it better myself. A life is a life, no matter how much or little it "cost" you.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Those made me cry


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Here is a reason why my country and its LPS are stupid.
Most commonly sold and used here for betta fish and even recommended by the sellers:
Ignore the candle its a google image.. But that's a 0.5l.. >>


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

That Deanna character really grinds my gears. Someone should lock her in a tiny room with just enough space to wiggle her toes and throw away the key. See how she likes it.

It's just a human.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a relative who runs a little farm. She raises rabbits and chickens, and has three dogs and two cats.

They got bettas recently, and she flatout refuses to change the water regularly; the fish are lucky if they get water changes every two-three weeks. I have gently tried to explain why its necessary, but she has the "its just fish" attitude. She loves and takes great care of all her other pets, but she doesn't really see the fish as anything more than a decoration..

It's really sad, but it happens. I think it's disrespectful of life, in general. When have we gotten so used to playing God that we can have a living beings life in our hands and not care? *shrug*


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

SweetNightmare said:


> I'm just going to throw out there that just because we carry something does not mean we have to recommend it. I work at a Pet Supplies Plus, but I never hesitate to tell someone the half gallon cubes and the 'lava lamp' style cup you're talking about are complete junk, unless they just want to put a tiny aquatic plant in it for decoration. ((Which I think those wall hanging betta cubes would be great for, some small low light plant, maybe a couple of shrimp if people are diligent about water changes.)) Usually they end up buying a larger tank or not buying at all. Once I got a lady to buy a ten gallon for her betta! So just because we carry something doesn't mean we have to sell it. Corporate decides what we do and don't carry, but we decide if we're willing to recommend it. I also make sure if someone doesn't ask my opinion before buying, I mention at the register that the betta would be much happier in a bigger tank, and would live longer.
> 
> Personally, these tiny 'tanks' sicken me.



How refreshing that there is someone out there working in the pet store business that is trying to make a difference! I'm glad that someone actually is actually giving real, accurate, information to customers.I don't hold a grudge against Pet Supplies Plus, just that lava lamp "tank".


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

lelei said:


> @Sceven they are doing that too..I posted that pic..seriously in VIALS!!!!! OMG..SICK!!!


I once saw some girl at school with a live baby turtle in her key chain...that's just stupid. And evil.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I've never seen a full grown betta that small....you sure it's not just a fake one? o.o It's hard to tell in the pic but it looks like one of those plastic ones...especially since there are two of them in there.

Also, the keychains freak me out. Seriously.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Erin908 said:


> I once saw some girl at school with a live baby turtle in her key chain...that's just stupid. And evil.


it's illegal in most places in the US to sell turtles under 4 inches anymore. so.... if it IS real, ask where she got it. and report them.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Erin908 said:


> How refreshing that there is someone out there working in the pet store business that is trying to make a difference! I'm glad that someone actually is actually giving real, accurate, information to customers.I don't hold a grudge against Pet Supplies Plus, just that lava lamp "tank".


Surprisingly, in our local Petsmart, while we were buy goldfish for our 40g, she recommended the proper number (max. 3) and talked about cycling. I told her about my bettas and she's like "Yeah, some people underestimate a betta's personality." I was like :shock:


----------



## Erin908 (May 28, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> it's illegal in most places in the US to sell turtles under 4 inches anymore. so.... if it IS real, ask where she got it. and report them.


She said her boyfriend got it for her while he was is in China. I think she's lying through her teeth about that. P.s. It looked real, it was moving.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nawh, those things are popular in china.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Erin908 said:


> She said her boyfriend got it for her while he was is in China. I think she's lying through her teeth about that. P.s. It looked real, it was moving.


http://www.geekosystem.com/chinese-turtles-fish-keychains/


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Surprisingly, in our local Petsmart, while we were buy goldfish for our 40g, she recommended the proper number (max. 3) and talked about cycling. I told her about my bettas and she's like "Yeah, some people underestimate a betta's personality." I was like :shock:


There was a lady at petsmart who was telling this guy you don't want him for your 10G, he'll get 2 foot (it was some sort of goldfish).

Got into talking about how the plecos were the most abused fish, I had to bring up bettas.... I always recommend something about 2.5 and push getting it heated. I coulda hugged her.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I bet the purple one is photoshopped. 

I saw a mom buy her kid the smallest "betta keeper" I have ever seen, a couple days ago. It was a triangle shape and seriously wasn't much bigger than the cup the bettas are sold in. It definitely wasn't a half gallon .. . I mean I might even guess a quarter of a gallon. No joke.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

xShainax said:


> http://www.geekosystem.com/chinese-turtles-fish-keychains/


The comments on that link are funny. And I really hope those keychains are illegal. I saw a purse-thing once where you could _carry your goldfish around with you_ like WHAT?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would get as many of those turtles I could and set them free


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

The vendors, unfortunately, don't care what you do with them, just the money. So by buying them, you encourage them. Vicious, cruel cycle.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i doubt her boyfriend got it from China. you're not allowed to carry live animals with you on the plane. 8I

either way, you could report the girl. that's more inhumane than many of the 'kits' they sell for small animals...


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thats frustrating because you cant even argue with people like, they just dont care or want to care. I just got my second betta two days ago and when i was at my LFS i asked when they got them in and the lady was like Friday because all the previous stock of betta were bought for a wedding and i just shook my head and replied with a sarcastic "really!?" They are not ornaments. Even before i got into fish keeping i would never think of putting fish in little jars for center pieces! its disgusting.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i doubt her boyfriend got it from China. you're not allowed to carry live animals with you on the plane. 8I
> 
> either way, you could report the girl. that's more inhumane than many of the 'kits' they sell for small animals...


I agree with this. If they are illegal to sell then it's most likely illegal for her to have :/

Also, true about the plane part. Especially with species from another country.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

megaredize said:


> thats frustrating because you cant even argue with people like, they just dont care or want to care.


this is a very good point to remember. Some folks are willfully ignorant of the suffering, and you will not change them. 
Still, I think most folks just don't have the right information and will happily correct a bad situation if given advice in a friendly manner. I work at a LPS and the owners do have some 10 ounce betta bowls on the shelves. When someone asks about them, I put it next to the betta's cup and show them that it holds less than half the water of the plastic cup the fish is currently in. It surprises people, and then I'm able to steer them towards more appropriate, affordable tanks and large bowls (we have 2 gallon bowls). The manager is also phasing out the tiny bowls and ordering small affordable tanks with filters and hoods to encourage people to provide a more comfortable home for their new fish. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its terrible when people say they are just a decoration for a week i did keep 2 bettas in one of those dividable half gallon tank just to introduce male to female.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

With those keychain things... What are you going to do when you have dead turtle hanging off your back pack? :/ Yum...


----------

